# الأجهزه الطبيه



## al.anood (8 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أرغب في معرفه انواع الأجهزه الطبيه والرياضيه المستخدمه في العلاج الطبيعي بالنسبه للمعاقين والفئات الخاصة 
ارجو كل من يملك معلومات إرشادى فالأمر عاجل وضروري جدا


----------



## قسوم (9 يناير 2010)

*هذه معلومات هامه عن اجهزه العلاج الطبيعي ومكونات كل جهاز وفكره عمله*

تحياتي للجميع 
وعدناكم اخواني باني ساعمل كل جهدي لافاده هذا المنتدي الرائع وارجو العمل جميعا يدا بيد للمساعده 
وهذه هي البدايه ساقدم لكم اجهزه العلاج الطبيعي ومكونات كل جهاز وفكره عمل كل جهاز وارجو ان تدعو لنا بالتوفيق في عملنا وحياتنا 

بخصوص اجهزه العلاج الطبيعي :

جهاز حمام الشمع (البرافين)
الاشعه تحت الحمراء وفوق البنفسجيه
جهاز الموجات القصيرهShort wave
جهاز تحفيز العضلات بالكهرباء
والان سنتكلم عن كل جهاز بالتفصيل 
اولا : جهاز حمام الشمع​مكونات الجهاز ببساطه:
ان هذا الجهاز من ابسط اجهزه العلاج الطبيعي اطلاقا واجزاءه هي دائره الشمع علي بساطتها من الاجهزه المفيده في العلاج وتتكون من مسخن كهربائي لغرض احماء الشمع والمنظم الحراري الذي يوم بعمليه السيطره علي درجه حراره المسخن ثابته ضمن نطاق معين ومجموعه مصابيح تفيد المستخدم .
فكره عمل الجهاز ايضا ببساطه :
ونلاحظ ان جههاز حمام الشمع يعمل علي توليد حراره للموضع المراد علاجه لغرض وصول الم اليه واعاده حيويته , لان الدم من خصائصه الانتقال الي المواضع الدافئه من الجسم .
ويعطي هذا الجسم حراره سطحيه امعالجه الاصابات المفصليه والعضليه بحيث يكون الجلد المغطي للعضله سليم ويتم تكوين طبقه شمع فوق الجلد عازله للهواء وهي بدورها تؤدي الي تعرق الجلد بسبب وجود طبقه الشمع وتنتقل الحراه بالتوصيل الي الجلد .

وانتظرونا قريبا في باقي اجهزه العلاج الطبيعي

وارجو يا اخوه افادتي بمعلومات بالعربي باجهزه المختبر ضروري جدا جدا لمن لديه خبره وهي 
Centerfuge ,Autochemistry analyzer, Bio reacter


----------



## al.anood (9 يناير 2010)

اشكرك على ردك ودعوت لك بذلك 
لكن أريد ان اعرف اكثر الأجهزه التي احتاجها بالنسبه للمعاقين 
انت ذكرت هنا اربعة انواع من الاجهزه 
والسؤال 
هل بالنسبه للمعاقين احتاج جميع هذه الأجهزه 
ام ان هناك خيارات محدده 
وماهي احدث الأجهزه 
أرجو ان لاأكون اثقلت عليك 
وبإنتظار إجابتك


----------



## islam awad (9 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
من فضلكم كنت عاوز اعرف ارقام تليفونات او البريد الالكترونى لشركة الفاطمية للاجهزة الطبية 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (11 يناير 2010)

ما شاء الله

شكرا لكم لهذا التوضيح الرائع

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## العيون الدامعة (3 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي على جهودك


----------



## علي المهندس (3 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااااا


----------



## mostafaalhelali (3 سبتمبر 2010)

www.almaha01.ae
انا اشتغل في هذة الشركه وسوف ترى جميع الاجهزه على موقعنا


----------

